# time to rope



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

my asian oneitis isn't messaging me back over 24 hours when before she seemed super into me wouldn't stop asking for pics and complimenting my on my abs and we agreed to meet next week, but I obviously I couldn't keep the text game up for week and now she hasn't replied for over a day


fuuuuk this virus has got me depressed literally just staying in my room all day without human interaction is literally making me go insane.
I also broke my nofap record of 8 days due to stress which has probably contributed to my extremely low mood rn


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 16, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> my asian oneitis




OP is coronavirusmaxxing


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> OP is coronavirusmaxxing




the only girls that seem interested me are white girls and the occassional ugly asian why does every other dorkish white mfer seem to be able to get a cute asian except me, i legit get superliked by white girls on tinder somehow but idc about them. I have 0 attraction to white women completely.
i do boxing and gym 6x a week, wear outfits that cost 10k next dork white guy i see with a cute asian i will beat the fuck out of him in front of her


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 16, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> my asian oneitis isn't messaging me back over 24 hours when before she seemed super into me wouldn't stop asking for pics and complimenting my on my abs and we agreed to meet next week, but I obviously I couldn't keep the text game up for week and now she hasn't replied for over a day
> 
> 
> fuuuuk this virus has got me depressed literally just staying in my room all day without human interaction is literally making me go insane.
> I also broke my nofap record of 8 days due to stress which has probably contributed to my extremely low mood rn


this fucking virus fucking me up too


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

all im doing all day is listening to gangster rap and doing push ups fuuuuuuuk i wanna fight some dork & fuck some hot asian bich


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 16, 2020)

HAHAHA KYS JUST ROPE IT SO OVER IMAGINE GOOKMAXXING UNDER THE GOOK VIRUS PANDEMIC OP IS RETARDED ITS TIME TO ROPE YOU RETARDED GREYCEL


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

ive been gookmaxing for longer than this shit


----------



## Adrenochrome (Mar 16, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> all im doing all day is listening to gangster rap and doing push ups fuuuuuuuk i wanna fight some dork & fuck some hot asian bich


Based tbh 

☮️


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

Adrenochrome said:


> Based tbh
> 
> ☮



yeah well probably gonna get kicked out of uni now cos my fucking energy levels too high to concentrate, training like mad creatine and redbull hell nah can i be assed writing these shitty essasy for some dork professor all i wanan do is hit the gym and box but im probably too old for a career in boxing rn so im going to take up professional wrestling


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 16, 2020)

Adrenochrome said:


> Based tbh
> 
> ☮


Hey man, I was wondering if you ever thought of using hydroxyapatite as material for your implants, instead of silicone.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 16, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> the only girls that seem interested me are white girls and the occassional ugly asian why does every other dorkish white mfer seem to be able to get a cute asian except me, i legit get superliked by white girls on tinder somehow but idc about them. I have 0 attraction to white women completely.
> i do boxing and gym 6x a week, wear outfits that cost 10k next dork white guy i see with a cute asian i will beat the fuck out of him in front of her


based tbh except I dont get white girls, I dont understand why you like them gooks so much. Maybe look less thug, gooks dont like that tbh


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> based tbh except I dont get white girls, I dont understand why you like them gooks so much. Maybe look less thug, gooks dont like that tbh


it's just a fetish


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 16, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> it's just a fetish


look less intidimating u chadfaggot, do gooks not match back with u?


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> look less intidimating u chadfaggot, do gooks not match back with u?


only when i put my location in china and that


last year i was in china and fucked some korean girl raw few hours after i met her

this summer if this virus shit goes away im gonna go thailand and rent a villa and onyl bring bad bitches back


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 16, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> yeah well probably gonna get kicked out of uni now cos my fucking energy levels too high to concentrate, training like mad creatine and redbull hell nah can i be assed writing these shitty essasy for some dork professor all i wanan do is hit the gym and box but im probably too old for a career in boxing rn so im going to take up professional wrestling


they really let anyone into uni in 2020 jfl


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> they really let anyone into uni in 2020 jfl


i go to a top 10 uni i used to be a geek but i spent the past two years trying to reverse that
didn't want to be a betabux


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 16, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> i go to a top 10 uni i used to be a geek but i spent the past two years trying to reverse that
> didn't want to be a betabux


Just cos your smart doesnt mean ur gonna be a betabuxx, shit bait son


333looksmaxxer said:


> only when i put my location in china and that
> 
> 
> last year i was in china and fucked some korean girl raw few hours after i met her
> ...


Fuck you, you lucky cunt, why are there so many chad cunts here


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 16, 2020)

My oneitis didn't reply me since 9 months even though I keep buying her stuff


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

well there's only a finite amount of time in the day

spend all day reading books and studying can't go to gym and do sports plus i need time to unwind socialise, part-time work etc
when I started uni i was a virgin dork but since then a lot of shit happened to me 

-i got stabbed and robbed by a gang and for some reason instead of getting ptsd and shit it didn't bother me i went outside the next day it put a new perspective in my life like if that doesn't phase me nothing can
- i lost my virgintiy i swear once you get your first taste of pussy you realise what you've been missing and you cant go back to that simp shit
- i came into some money which is mostly gone after blowing it on alcohol, gucci and holidays


kms_currycell said:


> Just cos your smart doesnt mean ur gonna be a betabuxx, shit bait son
> 
> Fuck you, you lucky cunt, why are there so many chad cunts here




that was on a trip with my uni and one of my flatmates called me chad 

one of the proudest moments of my life ngl


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 16, 2020)

Get looks or die


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

i don't understand this girl cos we was sexting not long ago and she was going on about how good i was so she's already been fantasising about my dick

but she hasn't replied for over 24 hours now really it's a blessing cos i couldn't be bothered texting back and forth all day but i guess this means shes not interested


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 16, 2020)

U got cucked brother.


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

her fucking loss

i'll probably be famous for some shit in a few years time anyway

but i post on my insta me and my cousin speeding in his porsche blasting pop smoke with the caption fuck the corona virus

now if that doesn't get her attention i don;t know what will

her bf probably a dork like every guy at my uni, the only advantage he has on me is proximity cos i live four miles away from the uni and she lives on campus


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 17, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> i don't understand this girl cos we was sexting not long ago and she was going on about how good i was so she's already been fantasising about my dick
> 
> but she hasn't replied for over 24 hours now really it's a blessing cos i couldn't be bothered texting back and forth all day but i guess this means shes not interested


Relatable


----------



## .👽. (Mar 17, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> my asian oneitis isn't messaging me back over 24 hours when before she seemed super into me wouldn't stop asking for pics and complimenting my on my abs and we agreed to meet next week, but I obviously I couldn't keep the text game up for week and now she hasn't replied for over a day
> 
> 
> fuuuuk this virus has got me depressed literally just staying in my room all day without human interaction is literally making me go insane.
> I also broke my nofap record of 8 days due to stress which has probably contributed to my extremely low mood rn


Is that you on your avi?

And who on earth goed for asian instead of whites wtf something is wrong here


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 17, 2020)

It’s over for gallons of men. Gallons and fucking gallons, man. Society has gone to hell.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 17, 2020)

Gook = subhuman


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 17, 2020)

bimax or death


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 17, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Is that you on your avi?
> 
> And who on earth goed for asian instead of whites wtf something is wrong here


yes it's me

and I have zero attraction to white bitches it's pretty much a meme among my circle of friends but its' true


----------



## .👽. (Mar 17, 2020)

333looksmaxxer said:


> yes it's me
> 
> and I have zero attraction to white bitches it's pretty much a meme among my circle of friends but its' true


First time i hear this tbh


----------



## Moggy (Mar 17, 2020)

Gooks don't want 5'8 pencil necked white incels. Gooks belong to extremely DOM low inhib ethnics like myself. Visit Wuhan ASAP.


----------



## 333looksmaxxer (Mar 17, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Gooks don't want 5'8 pencil necked white incels. Gooks belong to extremely DOM low inhib ethnics like myself. Visit Wuhan ASAP.


I agree explains why all the mouth-breathing tech geeks get paired with asian women


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

put live when u do it


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 25, 2020)

If she didn't suck your cock on day one then it's over


----------

